# Ext drives show up twice



## Ian.B (Feb 12, 2018)

Win 10
Not a Lr question; however, can someone explain why there are always two "copies" of the ext drive in Windows 10. I get the same no matter which Ext drive is connected
Does not show like this Lr or On1.
 And the important question; is there a fix?


Thanks again


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 12, 2018)

First- Lightroom will only show folders in the folder panel when you have imported files from these folders. Lightroom is not a File browser like Windows File Explorer.
Second- the 'Duplicate Drives' is a Windows feature (problem??) and a Googly search indicates that only an edit to the Registration file can fix this.

Have a read of the posts at these links-

Windows 10 File Explorer: Hard Drives displayed twice;

Add or Remove Duplicate Drives in Navigation Pane in Windows 10


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks for the links; I will have another look into in it
One would have to wonder why windows has not fixed the problem themselves


----------

